

Sony confirm the buyout of Ericsson from 50-50 joint venture. - dazbradbury
http://www.esato.com/news/article.php/id=2128

======
dazbradbury
Long live SE, they brought me some great phones (P800/P900/T68i/P1)... But I'm
definitely excited at the prospect of some phones as forward thinking as the
Z5/Z7 were in their day.

Let's home some of those designers & engineers are still around to produce the
goods...

